# C&C 121 VS Beneteau First 40.7



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 121 VS Beneteau First 40.7*

Help me find my dreamboat....

I am seeking opinions related to racer/crusers in the 40''range. I am looking at C&C 121 (40'') First 40.7 (Bruce Farr design) Both have won Boat of the year 2000, 99. I have also looked at the X-412 though it sort of pricy. I welcome informed opinions.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 121 VS Beneteau First 40.7*

The 40.7 will be at the Boston in water Boat show. The C+C will be at the Newport Boat Show this year so if your are in New England you will have a chance to see both for yourself. The C+C used a cored hull construction while the Beneteau has an Inner hull liner. These are 2 different good ways to build a strong lightwieght boat. The Beneteau method is less time consuming to construct and is one reason the the 40.7 cost about $70K less then the C+C. (fully equiped in the water) The C+C however has the perfered two cabin layout most people like for cruising while the three cabin layout in the 40.7 is better for a racing crew. These are two great boat but the question should be "Which one is better for me?" not which one is better. Ken

here are a few specs on the boats

40.7 C+C 121

Disp 15211 14100

ballast 5950 5500

draft (race) 7.9 8.0

sail area(100%) 892 846


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 121 VS Beneteau First 40.7*

First of all I would not buy a new boat. I think they are poor values and you will have less trouble with a fully found boat in good condition with all of the systems tested.

Post this question again in say Yachtingnet or Cruising World General Messages to get the attention of Jeff H. Jeff is really on top of this stuff.

For a lot less money a C&C 40 will look really good and you will have a lot of money left over.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 121 VS Beneteau First 40.7*

There are many advantages and disadvantages in buying a new boat. Todays construction techniques and designs make new boats much more user friendly and livable. I will tell you though it is a complex process to buy and set up a brand new boat, very rewarding though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 121 VS Beneteau First 40.7*

Do you represent any of the forementioned boat designs. 
I have seen both boats and have been looking closer at constuction of the boat designs. I am also curious about the Farr 395, which has not seen the water yet.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 121 VS Beneteau First 40.7*

A new boat will be rewarding all right. Rewarding to the broker.

I looked at the C&C and I cannot warm up to it but the fairness of the hull (and the Tartans) was far superior to the Beneteau 36()<---something. The Beneteau had the worst case of orange peel on a new hull that I have ever seen.

This is a big deal and you have a lot of money to spend here. Find Jeff H''s email and get him to respond to this. Jeff and I really like performance boats.

Like I said if draft were not a reqirement I would buy a C&C 40 if it were I would buy a Tartan 40 CB or if a newer boat a Tartan 4200.

But I would only PHRF race on a casual basis. If I raced full time then the J boats need consideration.

I have found the J32 (cruising) to be an empty suit. It is oversold by J''s marketing and will not perform as they claim.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*C&C 121 VS Beneteau First 40.7*

Mike and I agree on some points and have a different perspective on others. While I am not a fan of buying new cruising boats, I think that the new racer cruisers do offer a major improvement over earlier designs in terms of performance in most conditions.

Of the two the Farr designed 40.7 is 21 seconds a mile faster under PHRf and has won some very in some very serious racing venues. I have yet to see the C&C 110 on any race results. I think they are really very different boats.

I do agree with Mike on the J-32. There is a J-32 sailing out of Annapolis that I Keep running into and it has been disappointingly slow on all points of sailing but especially upwind where it does not seem to point very well. I have had three encounters with the J-32 and I have walked away from him each time, despite a lot of saili trimming in both our parts. He may get faster once he''s more familiar with the boat. On the other hand I had a person who I was teaching to sail on the helm one time. I agree with Mike, the J-32 should be just plain faster.

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I rate the X yacht very highly. 
I've raced quite a bit on 40.7s and x's and personally feel that the quality of the X is far superior. No idea about detailed construction differences, but one thing that is pretty clear is that they can both take pretty heavy weather - with a full crew - and both have potential to be a handfull without. 

X's apparently have a bit of a problem with losing their rigs, so I'd recommend that you do a bit more research on this. (we lost ours in 15 kts, but then it was probably something to do with the hard racing life it had had prior to that event) We did sail it offshore twice a month (through summer/autumn) for 4 years prior to the event, and in winds up to 45kts.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rowey007-

You are aware that you're replying to a thread that was dead for almost seven years, when a spammer revived it. Please don't encourage the spammers...and don't revive dead threads—and do check the age of the most recent relevant post before replying.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

oh. wasnt aware. sorry.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

If you are interested in racing the boat when you buy it, you might want to post the same query on the forums on sailinganarchy.com. As much as I prefer this site for its comparative humanity and civility, because of its racing bent there is a lot of knowledge on that board with regard to which of the modern popular designs are easier to sail to their ratings and people are not afraid to state their opinions. Be prepared to be roasted as a newbie, however.

Edit: Woops. Just noticed above post about the age of the thread. In the words of Emily Littella, "Never mind."


----------

